# Keep or sell 5.45x39 upper?



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Been thinking I should finally own a 5.56 upper, but would need to move another. The upper to move is a Model 1 Sales 5.45x39, was bought new, and has a less than 100 rds through it. Functions 99% of the time with a lightened Mil-spec trigger. Light fire on one round. Have another newer lower with Hiperfire 24C, so light fires shouldn't matter, as it eats everything 7.62x39 except sunken primers. I have, and will order more of Wolf's 55gr Soft point if I decide to keep it,






as it feeds well, which is rare for ARs, and some AKs, and as seen above, has good expansion for $.27/rd.

Hornady has a V-max load






and I have "almost enough" 7n6.
I haven't shot for groups, but where I will be hunting, 200 yards or less, accuracy should be enough.

Use will be predators down.

Should it stay or should it go?

Moderators, move this if it's in the wrong place. I thought I was in another sub-forum.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Through experience, never sell a firearm, just buy another !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Through experience, never sell a firearm, just buy another !


+1


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't subscribe to the ARFCOM theory of uppers. I am limiting myself due to living arrangements.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Short, there is nothing "wrong" with the 5.45x39. I have enough ammo that I would probably be ok for this lifetime, unless I 3Gun with it. Just wondering if the 5.56 would be "better"

To your questions

I don't know
Yes, for what I have, and is cheaper than what I would replace it with, the 5.56, 204 or 5.7

No,
Yes, arguably.


----------

